
360° degree live test stream directly from the bitmovin office and our Hackathon - slederer
http://bitmovin.com/public-demos/vr-testsite/vr.html?dash=https://gce-testbucket.storage.googleapis.com/giroptic/mpds/stream.mpd
======
slederer
This stream is just a test stream we did for fun. It's using a Giroptic 360°
cam + the bitmovin live encoder + Google Cloud Storage + the bitmovin 360°
HTML5 player.

